# Ruby's new way of sitting



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

1st picture - Ruby just started sitting like this on the couch...kind of leans her body back on the cushion. 

2nd picture - I swear she thinks she is a cat. Sitting on top of the recliner watching me do the dishes.

She comes up with new little nuances every week.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Ruby is so funny!  My Sophie actually has a whole couch to herself by a window, and she always sits on it and stares out the window. Sometimes she'll lean back just like Ruby in the first picture, and if there is anything interesting going on outside, she'll lean over the armrest like Ruby in the second picture  I keep thinking that Vizslas are the most human-like dogs I have ever met. Not only actions but also expressions and communication are human-like (well, maybe they can't speak English haha). It really amazes me, and I think it's so cool! 8)


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

;D she looks like she's gonna do a Sharon Stone impression in the first pic


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I recognize that first one! Jasper really likes to do it if someone is laying down on their side on the couch, with their knees tucked up a little. It creates a little semi-circle out of their torso. Jasper jumps up and leans just like Ruby does into the person's hips. It's not uncomfortable, but depending on what he does with his head, it can mean you lose sight of the television or something. Silly pups!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Great pics  What is it with V's and the backs of lounge suites??? Mine just love going to sleep on top of the the backrests??? Is it perhaps the smell of our hair that attracts them? Mine tend to only do it in the family room lounge which I use most, not the ones in the formal lounge room??


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

too funny- Moose sits like that, on the stairs and on his couch upstairs! his brother [Nimrod...ha!] also sits like this on the stairs when someone is leaving their house[my inlaws dog]


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

LOL! I agree Vs are like people. Jack does the same thing. Jack also has his own couch by a window. The one thing his does that cracks us up is when he lays on the floor. His back legs are spread out like a frog. Too funny. Will have to take a picture and post it (if I can figure out how to do that!)


----------

